# Confused and unsure



## prettykitty84 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been with the same man for 6 years and married for almost 2 of those. My husband is in the Army and currently in Iraq. Recently, a close guy friend that I have know for about 3 years confessed that he has been in love with me for a long time. The problem is that I had the same feelings for him when we first met and almost left my husband (while we were still dating) for him. Now these feelings have resurfaced causing me to evaluate my marriage. I love my husband but don't feel that I am as happy as I could be. Part of me thinks that I could be happier with my friend. I don't know what to do and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

My advice would be to back off of this friendship and get some support from other military wives in your situation. Having your husband deployed in Iraq is a difficult situation to be in and I don't think you can do a fair assessment of your marriage while he is gone. It seems obvious that it would be tempting and easier to be with someone that is here right now, but I really think you should take a step back and give your marriage the chance it deserves. If you are really that unhappy, wait until your husband is back to see if you can change that.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

For any decent advice you’d need to tell us about your marriage and what problem there are. Do you love him, are there abuse problems… Leaving your husband for another just because of loneliness is likely to be a huge mistake you will regret in the future. It is natural to become lonely in your situation but getting emotionally involved with someone else is very dangerous to your marriage.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

So Amp, are you saying my advice wasn't decent?

:rofl:

just kidding


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it is selfish and hurtful to leave your husband for this other guy. He doesn't even have a chance to win your heart or move on like you do. Loneliness can make others look better then they really are.

draconis


----------

